
Show HN: Labyrinth Video Game - felipemnoa
Hello All, I&#x27;m currently working on a very simple video game that I&#x27;m planning to release on the Android Play Store. The purpose of the game is to complete a labyrinth before time runs out. There will be around 50 labyrinths. The link [1] below has a video of the game play. As you can see it is still very rough but I think that the game mechanics are pretty much all set.
It has taken me a lot longer than expected (9 months so far) to complete this because I decided to go the crazy route and create everything from scratch. I even created a level editor so that it would be easier to create each labyrinth. I may show a video of the level editor if there is any interest on this game.<p>I&#x27;m currently going to spend the rest of my time polishing it as much as I can and creating new levels.<p>Any feedback is appreciated.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;AA4GSmYAQyk<p>P.S. Reposting to hopefully get some traction this time
======
cdvonstinkpot
I think it would be cool if the track/roadway had some degree of transparency
so when you're at a peak you could see what's ahead and be prepared for if you
need to adjust the controls.

Another thought is if the level builder could import stuff. It reminds me of
some mountain bike trails I used to ride, & if I were to do them with a GoPro
camera then play the video back so it could do that kind of loop in the game.

~~~
felipemnoa
>>I think it would be cool if the track/roadway had some degree of
transparency so when you're at a peak

Thanks, I may give it a try and see how it looks.

>>Another thought is if the level builder could import stuff. It reminds me of
some mountain bike trails I used to ride, & if I were to do them with a GoPro
camera then play the video back so it could do that kind of loop in the game.

If you are talking about importing a set of waypoints then this would be easy
enough to implement since a set of waypoints is all I need to generate the
roads for each level. If I ever release the level editor this may be something
nice to implement. Thanks for the idea.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Clickable:

[https://youtu.be/AA4GSmYAQyk](https://youtu.be/AA4GSmYAQyk)

